# שרשור האולמות הגדול



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

שרשור האולמות הגדול
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בטח עשו את זה כבר פעם, אבל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ציפור קטנה לחשה לי שיש ביקוש לשרשור אולמות*.

*כשאני אומרת אולמות אני מתכוונת גם לגנים, מסעדות, שמורות שיש פוטנציאל לקיים בהם אירוע.

נשמח אם על כל מקום יצוינו הפרטים הבאים:






שם- בכותרת.






סוג (גן, גן+אולם, אולם, מסעדה, שמורת טבע וכו'):





מיקום:





לכמה מוזמנים:





מחיר מנה ממוצע (ומה כולל בתוכו):





תיאור קצר:

ואם אפשר גם תמונה...


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

גולן, גליל והעמקים


----------



## אלונה עילם (12/7/12)

הגן בגומא - מעולה


----------



## behappy (14/7/12)

red בצומת מזרע


----------



## behappy (14/7/12)

"טעם וטבע" בבית לחם הגלילית 
עושים אירועים קטנים עד 180 איש
מקום יפהפה!


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

חיפה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/7/12)

Palmer 
** אחותי ערכה שם בריתה כשהמקום היה חדש ובמחירי היכרות- אין לי נתונים מלאים על המחיר. 

סוג (גן, גן+אולם, אולם, מסעדה, שמורת טבע וכו'): אולם קטן - יותר בסגנון של מסעדה. 
מיקום: נמל חיפה, צמוד למסעדת השף הנמל 24 ושייך לאותם בעלים. 
לכמה מוזמנים: סביב ה-100 מוזמנים. 
מחיר מנה ממוצע (ומה כולל בתוכו): אין לי נתונים על המחיר. 
תיאור קצר: מדובר במקום קטן לאירועים השייך לאותם בעלים של מסעדת השף הנמל 24. 
אין שם מקום לריקודים - אבל אני מניחה שאם מזמינים פחות אורחים אפשר לסדר את זה. 
החופה נערכת בחוץ, במדרחוב המאד מקסים (חופת רחוב).

אוכל וקינוחים משובחים (המקום למיטב ידיעתי כשר). בבריתה של הבת של אחותי ישבתי עם חמותי וגיסתי והתענגנו על הקינוחים. גם המנות הרגילות מאד מאד טעימות.
האוכל הוא בהחלט האוכל הכי טעים שאכלתי באירוע, ואני מניחה שזה מתאפשר בגלל שהאוכל מבושל לכמות קטנה של אנשים. 

מי שרוצה עוד מידע יכולה לעיין בקרדיטים של BlackMamba שהתחתנה שם.


----------



## behappy (14/7/12)

כחול 
ממש קצת אחרי הכניסה הדרומית לחיפה
אתן רשמים לאחר החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שילוב של אולם+ מרפסת שבו עורכים לרוב את החופות.


----------



## behappy (14/7/12)

"פין קלאב" ביערות הכרמל 
אולם+גן
בחורף כמובן האירועים הם באולם בלבד.


----------



## tikkaroo (16/7/12)

האוכל שם הוא מעולה!


----------



## behappy (14/7/12)

בקתה ביער 
ביערות הכרמל. מקום מדהים, אוכל מעולה שבמעולים. הבעיה היחידה היא הדרך המתפתלת לשם בכביש יפהפה אבל לא ידידותי במיוחד כשחוזרים שיכורים מחתונה באמצע הלילה..


----------



## behappy (14/7/12)

"החורשה" ביגור 
גן יפהפה.


----------



## behappy (14/7/12)

בקריות/מפרץ/נשר: 
קאלה
אולמי הנסיכה
הינומה
ד'אור


----------



## behappy (14/7/12)

גן הקונגרסים 
בכניסה הדרומית של חיפה. למיטב ידיעתי מקום שיכול להכיל כמה מאות טובות של מוזמנים.


----------



## behappy (14/7/12)

הדק במתחם "ים כרמל" ביער עופר 
על כביש 4 ממש קרוב למרכז מיר"ב וממול לצרופה.
המקום מדהים ביופיו!!
הם עובדים עם חברות קייטרינג שונות [רק בשרי] ויכולים לארח כמובן חברות קייטרינג אחרות.
המינוסים הם שכשעושים את ההפקה לבד, זה מייקר ומתיש..


----------



## behappy (14/7/12)

"שונית" בעתלית 
יקר ויפה


----------



## behappy (14/7/12)

סליחה- בנווה ים. צמוד לעתלית..


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

השרון


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

גאיה 
סוג: גן לקבלת פנים וחופה והאירוע עצמו באולם
מיקום: חדרה
לכמה מוזמנים: 300-1000
מחיר מנה ממוצע: 230-300 (בחודשי הקיץ, כתלות ביום בשבוע) למנה הבסיסית (8 דוכנים בקבלת פנים, 3 מנות ראשונות, 2 עיקריות, 3 סוגי קינוחים לשולחנות+מסתובבים)+ מלצרים+ הגברה ותאורה.
תיאור קצר: משום מה, לא פעם אנשים כינו את האולם כ"עממי" אבל בעיני (ואני לא מתה על "עממיות") זה אחלה מקום- העיצוב הבסיסי של המקום נקי ואלגנטי. המקום מטופח מאוד, נקי, האוכל מצוין ואני חושבת שמקבלים תמורה מלאה למחיר.


----------



## ימיממה (12/7/12)

שירת הים 
סוג גן+אולם

מיקום: רמת פולג, נתניה

לכמה מוזמנים:100 עד 400

מחיר מנה ממוצע: 200 כולל בר בסיסי, תאורה הגברה ועיצוב בסיסי

תיאור קצר: שני אולמות ושני גנים לא רחוק מהים, אווירה משפחתית, דגש על הבשרים. מתאים לדעתי לחתונות יחסית קטנות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/7/12)

ערוגות הבושם - צפון השרון (חדרה) 
סוג (גן, גן+אולם, אולם, מסעדה, שמורת טבע וכו'): מקום משולב, פנים + חוץ
מיקום: צמוד לפארק השרון, ליד חדרה 
לכמה מוזמנים: 300-600 (יש להם מינימום 300, שמעתי על זוג שהצליח להוריד את המינימום - אבל אולי זו גם שאלה של תאריך)מחיר מנה ממוצע (ומה כולל בתוכו): המחיר מאד משתנה בין חורף לקיץ. אנחנו סגרנו בדיל של איזיווד לחודש נובמבר אבל המחיר שסגרנו בו היה בטווח של מחירי ההשקה. הבנתי שהמחיר הוא סביב 300 ש"ח למנה (בקיץ קצת יותר, בחורף קצת פחות). בחורף אפשר לקבל שם דיל שבו מחיר המנה כולל תאורה והגברה, עיצוב, חבילת צילום ודי ג'יי.
הבר הבסיסי שלהם שכלול במחיר הוא בר תוצרת חוץ. יש תוספת למחיר על שכר מלצרים וברמנים (יכול להיות שכשלוקחים דיל זה כלול - אנחנו לקחנו דיל של איזיווד ואכן זה היה כלול במסגרת הדיל).

תיאור קצר: לשם ההגינות - אני התחתנתי שם. 

מדובר במקום משולב, פנים + חוץ. בחוץ יש מדשאה ענקית עם איזור של דק עץ. במדשאה יש ערוגות של פרחים ועצי זית. המקום מאד מטופח וזה ניכר מאד. 
המקום גובל בפארק השרון כך שמצד אחד רואים עצים, שדה חרוש ובע"ח. 

ליד המקום יש תחנת דלק. לפני שנכנסנו לראות את המקום זה הפריע לי כי היא גובלת במגרש החניה. כשנכנסנו פנימה שכחתי מזה. 
יש בזה יתרון כי זה נוח ומקל על מציאת המקום. העובדה שקיימת שם תחנת דלק נשכחת ברגע שנכנסים לגן. 

נקודה חיובית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. כשהגענו השומר שם לב שיש לנו פנצ'ר ברכב חתן כלה. הוא קרא לעוד איש צוות והם החליפו לנו את הגלגל כדי שלא נלכלך את הבגדים היפים שלנו ולא נהיה מודאגים בדרך חזרה...


----------



## h i l a d i (12/7/12)

הגן הירוק 
סוג: קבלת פנים וחופה בגן, ריקודים ואוכל בפנים. יש אפשרות גם לעשות הכל בגן.

מיקום: צומת בית ליד (כפר יונה)

לכמה מוזמנים: יכול להכיל עד 600 אורחים

מחיר מנה ממוצע (ומה כולל בתוכו): 230-300 תלוי ביום ובעונה (עשיתי פה הערכה גסה מאוד)
כולל 6 עמדות קבלת פנים, 8 סלטים, 2 מנות ראשונות לבחירה, 2 מנות עיקריות לבחירה, 4 קינוחים (הקינוחים זה בעמדות ולא הגשה לשולחנות). כולל חופה יפנית או מסורתית, עיצוב בסיסי (בסיסי ביותר), לא כולל תאורה והגברה אבל יש שם דיל טוב לתאורה והגברה אם לוקחים את הדיג'יי שלהם אז הוא בחינם, אני הכנסתי במחיר גם בר חוץ אז זה כולל.

תיאור קצר: מקום מאוד נחמד, יש גן גדול שעיקרו דשא מרווח, מאחורי החופה יש מזרקות, בכניסה יש גשר עץ מעל נחל. יש חניה.
אחד המקומות היחידים שהכירוי חורף שלהם הוא בנוי (הם בונים אותו בסוכות ומפרקים בפסח) ולא מרגיש כמו אוהל.
הייתי שם באירוע של חברה האוכל היה מעולה - לא עממי מדי ולא גורמה מדי אני חושבת שזה אוכל שכולם יכולים "להזדהות" איתו.
אנחנו מתחתנים שם באוקטובר. בינתיים היחס מעולה וכל בקשה מקבלת מענה וטיפול.


----------



## sinaii (12/7/12)

היי אשמח לעזרה (-: 
היינו בגן הירוק ואהבנו אנחנו רוצים להתחתן שם בדצמבר.
אבל הייתה לי בעיה עם הבר:
1. הבר הבסיסי הוא ממש עלוב והוא מחייב לקחת גם את הבר חוץ שהוא גם לא משהו (חייבים להביא משקאות עוד מהבית)
2. יש פפסי ולא קולה - עוד תוספת במחיר /-:
חוץ מזה:
3. עד כמה העיצוב בסיסי? הבנתי שבמחיר הזה מקבלים רק מפות, נרות בכניסה, עששיות וזהו בעצם....
4. הגברה, תאורה חכמה ומסכים - 4700 עם דיג'יי מחיר 5500 (עד כמה הוא טוב? בדקת אותו? יש כמה די גי'יי שאפשר לבחור ביניהם? המוזיקה, האוכל והאלכוהול הכי חשובים בעיני אפילו לפני השמלת כלה וכל השיט הזה 

אשמח לעזרה אם כבר סגרת אצלם ואת מרוצה!

תודה רבה!


----------



## h i l a d i (12/7/12)

קודם כל את צודקת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אצלנו זה היה הכי חשוב
בגלל זה בסוף בחרנו במקום שיותר טוב מבחינת האוכל ופחות יפה מבחינת העיצוב הבסיס שמקבלים, וגם כי הוא היה זול יותר ואיפשר לנו להוסיף עיצוב בתשלום אם נרצה.
שנית - אמרתי בסיסי התכוונתי לבסיסי מקבלים איזשהו מרכז שולחן יש את הנרות בכביש כניסה (שאחרי כמה ביקורים במקום בשעה 9 וחצי כבר רמוסים וכבויים) 
אבל בניגוד למקומות אחרים מקבלים פה גם חופה סינית שהיא כבר נראית (לטעמי) יותר טוב מהחופה המסורתית - אנחנו לפחות לא רצינו לתת לאורחים שלנו לעמוד ולהחזיק את החופה...
הבנתי שבתוספת של כ-3000 שקל אפשר להוסיף עיצוב קצת יותר משודרג ועדיין מכובד.
עם זאת, הביקורות שראיתי על המעצבת שלהם היו פשוט מתחת לכל ביקורת, אני עוד לא נפגשתי איתה לצורך העיצוב אבל משיחות חולין שלי איתה מכמה ביקורים שלנו שם היא נראית נחמדה...

לגבי הבר - 
מבחינתנו הכללנו את המחיר של הבר חוץ במחיר ועדיין זה היה הרבה יותר זול ממקומות אחרים בלי הבר.
לגבי הבר חוץ בחבילה הבסיסית שלו - לנו זה היה מספיק - אני יכולה להגיד לך שמביקור באיזה 10 גני אירועים זה היה בין המקומות עם היצע הבר היותר טוב. לדוגמא - בוודקות יש 3 וודקות איכותיות בלי וודקת עבודה "זולה" שבהרבה מקומות מרבים להשתמש בה. ההיצע של הוויסקי אכן לא איכותי במיוחד אבל גם לא גרוע במיוחד הוא "בסדר". ובהתחלה חשבנו לשדרג את הוויסקי בסוף החלטנו שלא. בנוסף מקבלים יחד עם החבילה גם משקאות אנרגיה - שזה עוד משהו שבלא מעט מקומות לא מקבלים.
אני יכולה להגיד לך מה אנחנו משדרגים - אנחנו קונים עצמאית פיג', בד אפל ו-ואן גוך דאבל אספרסו. שקלנו לקנות גם גרייגוסים בסוף החלטנו שהוודקה שם איכותית מספיק (אבסולוט פינלנדיה וסמירנוף). כשמשדרגים את הבר עצמאית צריך לקחת בחשבון שכל משקה "איכותי" יותר שאתם קונים זה פחות משקה שישתו מהבר שאתם משלמים עליו ולכן כאן עשינו שיקול של איפה יש משקאות שהם איכותיים מספיק, אומנם לא פרימיום אבל גם לא יגרמו לאנשים להקיא את נשמתם ובקטע הזה ההיצע של הבר הוא לחלוטין מספק.

אני לא יודעת לגבי הפפסי דווקא לדעתי הם עובדים עם קוקה קולה גם לפי הבירה שהם נותנים. אני אבדוק שוב כי גם לנו זה חשוב. אם אני אשמע משהו אני אומר לך.

לגבי הדיג'יי - זו חברה של דיג'יים כאשר יש את אייל שהבנתי שהוא הכי תותח שם (לדברי הבעלים) והוא גם הדיג'יי שהוא לוקח לאירועים שלו. הלכנו לראות אותו באירוע, הוא באמת דיג'יי טוב אבל שבלוני כזה אני לא כל כך יודעת איך להסביר. המוסיקה היתה טובה כולם היו על הרחבה, אבל לא היה משהו שמשך אותנו אליו אני מקווה שהצלחתי להסביר את עצמי. בלי קשר היה לנו דיג'יי שמאוד רצינו לבדוק ולכן ראינו את שניהם ויותר התחברנו לדיג'יי השני כי הוא היה יותר ייחודי והעדפנו לשלם את הכסף ולקחת את הדיג'יי שהוא לא דרך הדיל. אבל אתם יכולים לבקש ללכת לראות את הדיג'יי הזה לפני שאתם סוגרים לפי מה שהבנתי הוא נמצא שם איזה פעמיים בשבוע.

אני מקווה שעניתי על כל השאלות אם יש לך עוד אני אשמח לעזור.


----------



## sinaii (12/7/12)

היי...בוודאות פפסי 
בתור מכורה לקולה הייתי חייבת לדעת ולשאול ואכן גיליתי שכך הם פני הדברים....
והתבלבלתי על עיצוב בסיסי את משלמת? ואז משדרגת בעוד 3000?
אז כמה יוצא לך הבר חוץ בעצם? מה שרשמת הגיוני בעיני ואראה זאת לבן זוג...

אנחנו גם ניקח די ג'יי משלנו אבל בשביל זה חייבים להוריד אותם במחיר המופרז של התאורה והגברה-לא מצדיק בעליל (מה אני צריכה את החכמה הזה...?)
איפה שמיותר אני אחסוך, כך יישאר לי יותר לאלכוהול ולדברים אחרים.


----------



## h i l a d i (13/7/12)

אוי לאאא 
גם אנחנו הבנו שהספק של גולדסטאר זה פפסי איזה דיכאון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 האמת שאנחנו הוספנו כסף לבקבוקים קטנים אני מקווה שזה יפתור את הבעיה...

היתה לי הרגשה שבלבלתי אותך. עוד לא היתה לי פגישה איתה ועוד לא שידרגתי כלום. ואני לא משלמת על העיצוב. אבל אמרו לי שב3000 שקל אפשר לעשות שדרוג סביר.

לגבי תאורה הגברה הורדנו אותם ל4000 מקווה שזה יעזור לך...

לגבי הבר עוד לא קנינו את כל השתיה אז אני לא יודעת כמה זה יצא אבל דרכם לא שדרגנו כלום רק לקחנו בר חוץ בחבילה הבסיסית שלו.


----------



## אלונה עילם (12/7/12)

ג'ויה מיה בנחשונים כמובן


----------



## לה קרמריה (12/7/12)

לא כל כך איזור השרון...


----------



## אלונה עילם (12/7/12)

אז איך את מגדירה את האזור הזה?


----------



## Dormicum (13/7/12)

אזור המרכז 
זה הרבה יותר מזרחית לת"א מאשר צפונה לה...


----------



## אלונה עילם (14/7/12)

הגיוני


----------



## יאנהלה (12/7/12)

תצפית בהרצליה 
סוג: גן + אולם 

מיקום: הרצליה

כמות מוזמנים:  הגן לבד מתאים למעל 300 מוזמנים, האולם מתאים לעד בערך 200 כאשר ניתן גם בזמנים מסוימים לעשות אירוע משולב (לעד 200 אנשים)

מחיר מנה ממוצע: באולם 155 שח, בגן ממה שהבנו 235, לאירוע משולב המחיר הוא כמו למנה באולם +3000 שח. לא זוכרת בדיוק אבל זה כולל משהו כמו 6-7 מנות בקבלת פנים, 2 מנות ביניים, 2 עיקריות, איזה 10 סלטים שונים ו3 קינוחים. יש מנות מסוימות שהן בתוספת תשלום (סטייק וסושי ובטח עוד משהו) אבל יש הרבה מבחר גם בלי להוסיף. כולל בר תוצרת הארץ כאשר אי אפשר לשדרג שם אלא רק להביא לבד.

תיאור: הגן בעיני מאד יפה עם ברכות דגים ואזורי ישיבה שונים. העיצוב הבסיסי גם של הגן וגם של האולם כלול במחיר ובעיני הוא מספיק בהחלט (הוספתנו רק עיצוב חופה). האוכל היה טעים וגם הוסיפו דברים מעבר בלי שביקשנו. המיקום מאד נח למי שלא רוצה להתרחק מהמרכז(קרוב לקניון שבעת הכוכבים)  אבל היה טוב אם היה עוד איזה שלט הכוונה כי בכל זאת יכול להיות מבלבל. ההתנהלות מולם הייתה טובה.


----------



## יאנהלה (12/7/12)

התכוונתי גם להוסיף תמונה


----------



## ליקל1 (13/7/12)

ממליץ על תצפית 
תצפית גן אירועים הינו גן אירועים מעולה, ממוקם בהרצליה ליד הקאנטרי קלאב, הגן פתוח , ירוק ומתאים מאוד לחתונה במיוחד בקיץ


----------



## aluma83 (13/7/12)

mc2 (או הבית הגדול או בית הראשונים) 
סוג: קבלת הפנים בגן קטן, האירוע עצמו בדק עליון שבחורף הוא סגור ובקיץ הוא פתוח לחלוטין וצופה לנוף נחמד של עמק חפר.
מיקום: ביתן אהרון - על מחלף חבצלת בכביש החוף
לכמה מוזמנים: סביב ה 100. אפשר גם פחות אבל לא הרבה יותר
מחיר מנה ממוצע: לנו הציעו 190 שקל, כולל הגברה ותאורה, אבל לא כולל בר, סדרן חניה ומלצרים. חשוב לציין שהתפריט חלבי (ומצויין מהמעט שטעמנו)
בעינינו זה היה מקום מקסים, מאוד פשוט, מאוד טבעי, רונית המנהלת היתה מקסימה. כמעט שסגרנו שם עד שמצאנו מקום שקצת יותר אהבנו. יכול להיות שלחלק מהאנשים הוא יראה פשוט מידי. בעיקר למי שרוצה ריקודים זה לא ממש מתאים, כי יש להם מתחם נפרד לריקודים והוא נראה די רע.


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

המרכז


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

ירושלים


----------



## פאסי86 (14/7/12)

נאות קדומים 
סוג: שמורת טבע מרגיש כמו חתונה בטבע, לא גן סטנדרטי.
נמצא בצמוד למתקן אדם באמצע הדרך בין תל אביב לירושלים, ליד מודיעין.

כמות מוזמנים: יש שני גנים, גן אחד עד 400 וגן שני אפילו 1000 לדעתי, אנחנו התחתנו בגן הקטן, היו 270 ולא הרגיש ריק, העצים מילאו את המקום.
יש גם אולם קטן ויפה של עד 250 מוזמנים.

מחיר מנה: אני מניחה שהמחירים משתנים, אבל בסביבות ה300 שקל, כולל כמובן את המקום ואוכל קייטרינג פרי הארץ אחד הטובים בארץ, ובר אלכוהול חוץ מדהים שאין מה לשדרג. כולל עיצוב בסיסי וחופה מסורתית בכל אזור ביער שרוצים. כולל גם רכבי גולף קטנים שמסיעים את המבוגרים מהחניה לגן.

תיאור קצר: המקום מדהים, הוא היה הראשון שראינו והתאהבנו, התיאור הכי מתאים לדעתי של המקום הוא קסום. זאת המילה הראשונה שעלתה לי שראיתי אותו. מאוד כדאי לקפוץ לראות למי שמעוניינת במקום קצת שונה ולא סטנדרטי. הרבה מאוד מהאורחים אמרו שזאת אחת החתונות המיוחדות שהם היו בהן. זאת הייתה תגובה שממש שימחה אותי כי זה בדיוק מה שרציתי להשיג.

מומלץ בחום חום חום.
אם מישהי מעוניינת לשאול שאלות אני אשמח לעזור.

מצרפת תמונה של אזור האוכל


----------



## פאסי86 (14/7/12)

רחבת ריקודים 
שכחתי לכתוב שהמחיר כלל גם שכר מלצרים וברמנים


----------



## פאסי86 (14/7/12)

ואחרונה- של החופה


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

ירושלים


----------



## המרחפת (12/7/12)

החווה האורגנית טור סיני 
לא הייתי באירוע, אבל בדקתי לצורך החתונה שלי. 
מקום לאירועים בלי להראות כמו גן אירועים, מאד יפה, נוף מדהים, מקום מסודר לחופה ולריקודים.


----------



## aluma83 (13/7/12)

גם אני בדקתי איתם 
חשוב לציין שהם גובים מחיר קבוע רק על השימוש במקום, בלי קשר למספר המוזמנים, ובנפרד צריך עוד לשלם לקייטרינג, ככה שמצד אחד זה מקום שמתאים לאירועים קטנים, בגלל האופי של המקום, אבל מצד שני לאירועים קטנים זה יוצא נורא יקר.
חוץ מזה, כשדיברנו איתם לא היה להם רישיון עסק והם נשמעו לנו די חפיפניקים (כל זה רק על סמך שיחת טלפון, לא היינו שם בעצמנו).


----------



## aluma83 (13/7/12)

פיצ'ונקה 
סוג: מסעדה עם דק עץ חיצוני. האירועים מתקיימים כולם בחוץ (יש גם אופציה בתוך המסעדה, בעיקר בחורף, אבל זה הרבה פחות יפה).
מיקום: מושב נס הרים (בין בית שמש לירושלים)
כמות מוזמנים: מינימום אין להם ממש (לנו אמרו שמבחינתם גם 70 אורחים באותו מחיר שהציעו לנו), מקסימום - באופן רשמי 250 או משהו כזה, אני לא ממליצה על אירוע ליותר מ 150 איש, כי זה נורא צפוף.
מחיר מנה: אנחנו משלמים 230, לא כולל הגברה, תאורה ושכר מלצרים.
תיאור: המקום מאוד טבעי, לא מרגיש כמו גן אירועים, אלא פשוט כמו מקום יפה בחיק הטבע, עם נוף מקסים של הרי ירושלים.


----------



## aluma83 (13/7/12)

יד השמונה 
סוג: מתחם די גדול, שיש בו בית הארחה, מסעדה וכל מיני אזורים חיצוניים. בדרך כלל הקבלת פנים והחופה בחוץ (בעיני זו החופה הכי יפה שיש בארץ), והאירוע עצמו במן מבנה עם קירות שקופים, שבעיניי זה יתרון ממש גדול כי גם יש מיזוג אוויר וגם נהנים מהנוף המהמם שיש שם. לאירועים קטנים (סביב ה 100 איש) אפשר לקיים הכל בחוץ, בחצר.
מיקום: קיבוץ יד השמונה, על כביש 1, קצת לפני הכניסה לירושלים
כמות מוזמנים: הם די גמישים בגלל כמות המתחמים שיש להם. מתאימים בעיקר לאירועים קטנים ואינטימיים.
מחיר מנה: לנו הציעו 210 לתפריט חלבי (יש אופציה גם לבשרי), לא כולל הגברה, תאורה, מלצרים, בר וגם קבלת פנים (תוספת תמוהה של 2500 ש"ח שלא שמעתי עליה בשום מקום אחר).
תיאור: בעינינו זה היה המקום הכי יפה שראינו, שהכי התאים לכל הצרכים שלנו. הם גם היו מקסימים והסכימו להתגמש איתנו בכל מיני דברים. הסיבה היחידה שלא סגרנו שם היא שהרמה של האוכל היתה מאוד נמוכה בעינינו. מבחינת האוכל (גם איך שהוא נראה וגם הטעם) זה הזכיר לי אירועים כמו שהם היו כשאני הייתי ילדה, וזה ממש חבל, כי אם האוכל ישתפר זה מקום עם פוטנציאל אדיר בעיניי.
חוץ מזה, חשוב לציין שיש שם מגבלה של רעש אז אי אפשר לעשות שם ממש ריקודים. לנו זה דווקא לא הפריע....


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

השפלה


----------



## דקה אחת שפויה (11/7/12)

לימון אירועים 
סוג - גן+אולם
מיקום - קיבוץ עינת (ליד ראש העין)
מספר מוזמנים - במקום שני גנים, אחד קטן שמתאים להערכתי ל-300-400 מוזמנים, ואחד גדול יותר שמתאים לאירוע גדול יותר, יש לציין שהאולם הגדול בהתאמה גם עולה יותר (לא זוכר מספרים)
מחיר למנה - למיטב זיכרוני ב-250 ש"ח למנה באולם הקטן, יש לציין שאפשר ורצוי להתמקח כדי להוזיל את מחיר המנה ו/או לקבל אקסטרות נוספות מהאולם, אם לא תבקשו בוודאי לא תקבלו 
מה כלול - 5 או 6 עמדות קבלת פנים (אם אני זוכר נכון), מנת ביניים, מנה עיקרית, 3 סוגי קינוחים, פינת קפה ותה, שירותי בר (לבדוק איזה סוגי אלכוהול כלולים והאם תוצרת הארץ או תוצרת חוץ)

לסיכום - המקום מהמם בעיניי, הצוות מאד גמיש ומתחשב בבקשות של הזוג והמשפחה, מצורפת תמונה מהגן


----------



## יום וליל (12/7/12)

בחורף אפשר להוריד אותם 
מתחת ל- 200


----------



## TzutZ (12/7/12)

גם בקיץ!


----------



## kerenv1 (15/7/12)

מצטרפת להמלצה!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (12/7/12)

חצר נצר 
סוג: אולם + קבלת פנים בחוץ כשמזג האוויר מאפשר זאת (אבל לא גן).
מיקום: קיבוץ נצר סירני.
לכמה מוזמנים:יש 2 אולמות, הגדול מכיל עד 900, ה"קטן" עד 750.
תיאור קצר: מאוד אהבנו את המקום (לכן סגרנו שם), קיבלנו ביקורות מעולות על האוכל (השף הוא רונן דברת-בלוך). 
המנה כוללת רק את הבסיס ויש לשדרג אותה אם רוצים (מנות שנחשבות טובות יותר- יש תוספת פר אדם). 
בר: תוצרת הארץ - ניתן לשדרג או להביא באופן עצמאי. 

אני מאוד אהבתי והתרשמתי לטובה... מקווה שאכן יהיה מוצלח !!!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (12/7/12)

ותמונה של אחד האולמות של "חצר נצר"


----------



## יום וליל (12/7/12)

גני דל וינו -צומת ירקונים 
צוות מקסים ותומך, היה איתנו בכל הבעית והמשברים (והיו לא מעט כאלה בשבוע לפני החתונה)
תמיד ענו לטלפונים או חזרו מייד (כולל שישי שבת שהיה מקרה חירום)

מספר אנשים - 250-800 איש
האוכל עצמו מגוון מאוד, 5-7 עמדות בקבלת פנים (בחרנו 5 קיבלנו 7)
מנה ראשונה מעוצבת מאוד מגניב (קדרה עם תבשיל ) או דג 
אנחנו לקחנו אסאדו במרכז שולחן *כתוספת* למנת הפרגית/בקר/מולאר (תוספת תשלום)
תוספות סטנדרטיות (אורז/תפו"א שעועית ירוקה)
קינוח דואט של עוגת תפוחים עם עוד משהו, בתוספת תשלום המבחר גדל.

האוכל אינו גורמה אבל הוא לחלוטין שווה את המחיר.
המקום מעוצב נחמד, אנחנו לא השקענו מעבר אבל המקום צ'יפר.

המחיר בחורף בסביבות ה- 200.


----------



## nicolewed (12/7/12)

לילות קסומים - קיבוץ חפץ חיים 
שמחה תמיד להמליץ על המקום שלנו (היום אנחנו נשואים חודש בדיוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






 סוג  - גן אירועים, חופה וקבלת פנים מתקיימת בחוץ, ריקודים וישיבה באולם סגור. (אירוע אחד בכל ערב)





 מיקום - קיבוץ חפץ חיים. לבאים מכיוון המרכז נמצא ממש כמה דק' בודדות של נסיעה אחרי צומת כנות (איפה שחצר המלכה,       
     הרמוניה בגן...) דרכי גישה קלים מאוד, בייחוד דרך כביש 6 (מצפון או דרום).





 כמות מוזמנים - המקום יכול להכיל בערך 800-900 מוזמנים. 





 מחיר מנה - בסביבות ה 200 - לא כולל עיצוב,בר,הגברה ותאורה או מסכים.





 תיאור קצר - כמו שכתבתי בקרידיטים שלי, הגענו למקום אחרי שראינו 10-11 מקומות (לא זוכרת בדיוק). מהרגע שנכנסנו הרגשנו 
     שהתאהבנו במקום והכי מצחיק - שהתאהבו בנו בחזרה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
     התחתנו ביוני אז אני לא יודעת מה המחירים לחורף.
     התמורה בעד התשלום היא גבוהה מאוד וההתנהלות מהיום הראשון ועד היום אפילו (שומרים על קשר) היא מעל ומעבר למצופה.
     בקבלת פנים קיימות 7 עמדות בופה, באולם יש 8 סוגי סלטים לבחירה (אותנו צ'יפרו ביותר אפילו), 2 מנות ראשונות, 3 עיקריות.
     כל האורחים שיבחו את השירות של המלצרים במקום.
     בר - שדרגנו בתשלום לבר תוצרת חוץ - שווה ביותר, המון סוגי שתייה.
     אני לא מצליחה להקטין את התמונות אני מצרפת קישור לקרדיטים
     מזל טוב לכולם ותיהנו מהיום הזה , כי הוא באמת עובר מאוד מהר.

http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=162606176


----------



## aluma83 (13/7/12)

חוות אלנבי 
סוג: חווה עתיקה, מעוצבת בסגנון וינטג', עם חצר חיצונית קטנה ויפה שבה מתקיימת קבלת הפנים והחופה.
מיקום: קיבוץ נצר סרני
לכמה מוזמנים: סביב ה 100-150
מחיר מנה: לנו הציעו מחיר אסטרונומי של 345 שקלים. אמנם זה לתפריט טאפאסים שלהם, שהוא קצת יותר יקר מהתפריט הרגיל, אבל לא בהרבה. לתפריט חלבי, דרך אגב, הם הציעו לנו 360 ש"ח. ורק שיהיה ברור, זה לא כולל בר, הגברה ותאורה. וזה ללא מע"מ. כן כולל שכר מלצרים. כשניסינו להתמקח איתם על המחיר הם לא היו מוכנים לשמוע בכלל, וקיבלנו מהם תחושה של "אנחנו מקום מיוחד ברמה גבוהה ואין לנו סיבה להתגמש במחיר כי גם ככה אנחנו תפוסים כל יום בעונת החתונות".
בקיצור, מקום מאוד יפה אבל לא שווה את המחיר.

פניה נרגשת לזוגות שמתכננים אירוע קטן: זה שאתם רוצים אירוע של 100 איש לא אומר שאתם צריכים להיכנס למינוס של אלפי שקלים. יש מקומות אחרים שלוקחים מחירים הרבה יותר סבירים, שלא יוצאים יקרים יותר באופן משמעותי מאירועים של 400 איש. אלא אם כן יש לכם כסף מיותר שאתם לא יודעים מה לעשות איתו, אל תעשו את האירוע במקום שייקח מכם בסופו של דבר משהו כמו 400 ש"ח לאורח.


----------



## cherrycat (13/7/12)

לא מכירה את תפריט הטאפסים שלהם 
אולי זה משהו חדש, אבל המנה שלנו (אחרי מיקוח) עלתה 300 ש"ח כולל מע"מ וכולל שדרוג הבר. אף מקום שבו היינו לא נתן לנו מחיר מנה כולל תאורה והגברה, זה משהו שהזוגות משקללים כדי לראות אם המתנות של האורחים יכסו את כל האירוע או לא. לא אומרת שמחיר זול כמובן, כי הוא לא, אבל בסופו של דבר מבחינתנו המקום היה שווה את זה וממש לא יצאנו בנזק של עשרות אלפי שקלים.
הנקודה שלי היא, שאם הזוג בונה על מתנות כדי לכסות את *כל* ההוצאות של החתונה אז חוות אלנבי היא כניראה לא המקום בשבילו אבל אם הזוג יכול ובוחר לממן את כל מה שמעבר לעלות המנות בעצמו- החווה זה בהחלט מקום ששווה לבדוק.


----------



## cherrycat (13/7/12)

תמונה של בית אלנבי 
הכניסה


----------



## cherrycat (13/7/12)

תמונה של דק החרוב 
קבלת הפנים


----------



## aluma83 (14/7/12)

המחיר שאתם קיבלתם כבר נשמע יותר הגיוני 
ואולי באמת במחיר כזה היינו שוקלים אותם.

בכל מקרה, מה שהתכוונתי להגיד זה שהם קצת נותנים לזוגות תחושה שאם רוצים חתונה קטנה חייבים לשלם על זה מחיר כבד. לפחות זו התחושה שאנחנו יצאנו איתה מהם. זה היה המקום הראשון שבדקנו, כשרק התחלנו לחשוב על איך אנחנו רוצים שהחתונה שלנו תיראה, לפני שממש היה לנו מושג על מחירים. ידענו שחתונה קטנה יוצאת בדרך כלל יותר יקרה מחתונה בגודל רגיל, אבל לא חשבנו עד כדי כך. כשיצאנו מהם חשבנו שככה זה יהיה בכל המקומות שמיועדים לאירועים קטנים וממש התבאסתי.
בדיעבד גילינו שזה ממש לא ככה, ומצאנו כמה מקומות שהיו לא פחות יפים בעינינו מחוות אלנבי, ועם אוכל מעולה, וגם במחירים הרבה יותר הגיוניים.


----------



## TzutZ (15/7/12)

מצטרפת להמלצה! 
מקום מעולה לחתונות קטנות
המקום יפייפה, מרשים ובקלאסה
והאוכל... בין הטעימים שהייתי בהם!


----------



## shilataaa (16/7/12)

חוות אלנבי טרי מהשטח.. 
התחתנו בחוות אלנבי לאחרונה, החתונה הייתה מדהימה, המקום מדהים ביופיו ועל האוכל קיבלנו הרבה מחמאות, אבל... יש לנו הרבה מה להגיד על ההתנהלות של המקום וזה הרס.. יכולה לפרט בהודעה פרטית.


----------



## yelka22 (18/7/12)

חוות אלנבי- מומלץ בחום 
אני ובן זוגי התחתנו לפניי כחודש וחצי בחוות אלנבי ואני חייבת לציין את המקום לטובה. אנחנו הגענו דרך איזיווד ולכן אינני יודעת לציין את המחיר המדוייק למנה (אני משערת שסביב ה- 300 לערך כולל שידרוג בר) אך בסופו של דבר כיסינו את הוצאות החתונה ונשאר לנו אף מעט כסף (היו 160 אורחים). תקציב החתונה שלנו לא היה גדול ואנחנו שילמנו את מרבית החתונה (ההורים עזרו מעט). אני מניחה שכיסוי האירוע גם היה תלוי באיך ובמה בחרנו להשקיע את התקציב, וכיוון שלא התפרענו יותר מדי זה כיסה את עצמו.
ההתנהלות מול המקום הייתה חלקה וללא שום בעיות. במקרים מסוימים הם אפילו באו לקראתנו מאוד, והיו מוכנים לעזור ולענות על כל שאלה שהייתה לנו לפניי האירוע. גם במהלך האירוע מנהל האירוע (צחי) עשה עבודה מצוינת וטיפל בכל בעיה ובקשה.
האווירה בחתונה עצמה הייתה פשוט קסומה וזה מה שאנשים זוכרים מהחתונה שלנו. כולם התפעלו מהמקום ואמרו שהוא מיוחד מאוד. אנשים רקדו ונהנו והיה מאוד שמח. אני חושבת שזה מאוד קשור לאופי של המקום עצמו ולעובדה שיש בו אווירה אינטימית ומיוחדת ועם זאת כל אחד יכול למצוא את הפינה המתאימה לו.
לכל מי שמתלבט אני ממליצה על המקום בחום!!!


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

נגב צפוני


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

דרום


----------



## kdanale1 (13/7/12)

המערה 
בקיבוץ בית גוברין.
אני התחתנתי שם. זה גן מוקף במערת פעמון שקרסה (אין לה גג) וכל השאר זה מדשאות ודקים מעץ.
האוכל שם לא מנסה להתיפייף, אבל הוא באמת טעים והאווירה שהמקום משרה היא פשוט קסומה.
יש משהו במוסיקה שקופצת מהקירות של המערה שהוא פשוט מכשף. הבר של המקום טיפה יקר, אבל הם באמת מקצוענים וגם הבאנו להם בקבוקים והם ישר סימנו את כולם והחזירו את מה שנשאר (לא שזה היה הרבה).
יש שם הבדל בין מחיר ליום ראשון-שלישי, רביעי וחמישי, שזה קצת מציק (כי התחתנו ברביעי).
התאורה וההגברה שם זה  3700, שזה סביר ביותר לעומת מקומות אחרים, אבל כעל מסכים צריך לשלם תוספת והבנתי שזה די יקר (האחים שלי עשו לי הפתעה והביאו מסך ומקרן משל עצמם).
לנו מנה עלתה 260, לא כולל בר ותאורה והגברה, אבל זה ממש שווה את הכסף.
טיפות יקר לדרום, אבל זה גן באיכות של המרכז, וגם אנחנו גררנו את כל החברים שלנו מהמרכז לשם


----------



## Zohar co (12/7/12)

אחוזת מרגו ברחובות 
מסעדה ברחובות ליד המשטרה, עד 170-180 מוזמנים
יש 3 תפריטים 200, 220, 240 ש"ח (לפני מע"מ)
מה שמגניב זה שזה לא תלוי עונה או יום בשבוע- אלה המחירים הקבועים
אנחנו מתחתנים שם בספטמבר בשישי בצהריים.
המקום פשוט מקסים, בניין לשימור עם רצפה מצוירת, קישוטים ומדפים על הקירות עם רדיו ישן, גרמופון וכאלה...
והכי חשוב- האוכל מעולה! היינו בטעימות לפני שבוע והכל היה פשוט טעים. אוכל של מסעדה- כל סועד מקבל מנה אישית ואין צלחות מרכזיות, הסטייק למשל עשוי לפי המידה שהאורח מבקש.

מי שמחפש מקום לחתונה קטנה- שווה מאוד לבדוק.


----------



## piloni86 (12/7/12)

אני התחתנתי במרגו!!! 
רק הוסיף שהמחיר כולל בתוכו את העיצוב. אין צורך להביא במעצבת או דברים כאלה.
בנוסף אם לוקחים את הדיג' של המקום(שהוא מדהים) לא צריך להוסיף תאורה והגברה. המחיר של הדיג' סביר מאוד והוא מכרי את המקום יותר טוב מכל דיג'י אחר.
בכל אופן, מוזמנים לקרוא על המקום עוד בקרדיטים שלי. 
מצרפת תמונה


----------



## Zohar co (12/7/12)

איזה קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ממש מזכיר לי אותנו


----------



## FayeV (12/7/12)

גם אני התחתנתי שם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ועוד תוספת- 
המחירים כוללים גם שכר מלצרים וברמנים, בר אלכוהול תוצרת הארץ, עיצוב (כמו ש-piloni86 ציינה), הגברה, קפה ותה (במקומות מסוימים זה לא כלול במחיר משום מה ).
בנוסף, שני דברים שאהבתי הוא ש-א. יש מחיר מיוחד למנת ילדים (80 ש"ח, אם אני לא טועה), ואין להם שטויות של רזרבות וכאלה. במעמד חתימת החוזה אתם מתחייבים על 100 איש (זה המינימום שלהם לסגירת כל מהקום) והם מתחייבים על להוציא 100+x מנות (תלוי בגודל האירוע).


----------



## Zohar co (12/7/12)

איזה כיף לשמוע שבחרנו נכון 
אחרי הטעימות אחי שאל אותי כמה לוקחים על הגברה ולא האמין לי שזה כלול במחיר, אחי צלם וידאו ורואה הרבה מקומות והוא אמר שהוא לא מכיר דבר כזה.
ועוד עניין- נורא רציתי לשדרג את העיצוב- פרחים על השולחנות, ובטעימות כל המשפחה אמרו לי שבאמת לא צריך, יש אגרטל פרחים חמוד על השולחן שמאוד מתאים לאווירה ועושה את העבודה.
העניין של הרזרבה כמובן גם מוריד כאב ראש ולחץ לפני החתונה.
יש לכם עצות לגבי המיקום של המשפחה? הכוונה היא שהמוסיקה לא תציק להם (יש לנו להקה)
ולגבי עיצוב החופה- אני רוצה להוסיף עיצוב (חברה שלי התחתנה שם ועשתה את זה), עשיתם? או שהשארתם ככה?
ובכלל עוד טיפים ודברים שקשורים למקום ויכולים לעזור, אני אשמח לשמוע


----------



## FayeV (12/7/12)

עונה במסר


----------



## piloni86 (13/7/12)

עצה שלי 
לגבי העיצוב- באמת באמת שמיותר. המקום כלכך קסום והמשפט less is more ממש ממש עובד פה. תאמיני לי לרצפת הארט דקו המהממת מתאימה מפה לבנה ועיצוב הכי מינימליסטי על השולחן. אם כבר את רוצה לעצב משהו, אז אולי כדי תופסים מעוטרים למפיות שאותם ניתן לשים על הצלחת.
לגבי החופה. בעיקרון ראיתי שיש כאלה ששמו שובל לבן שמשתרך על המדרגות. גם זה מיותר מבחינה פרקטית. איזור קבלת הפנים כולל את אזוור מתחת לחופה מה שגורם לשובל הזה להתלכלך עוד לפני הצעידה. בנוסף, מקום העמידה בחופה עצמה, הוא קטן יחסית, מה שיגרום לכך שכמעט ולא יראו את השובל. חשבתי לשים פרחים בצידי המדרגות וגם מזה ירדתי. אם עומדים עם הפנים לחופה בכלל לא רואים אותם. בכל אופן בשורה התחתונה- לא צריך כלום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לגבי מיקום- אנחנו הושבנו את המשפחה שלי(34 איש) בחדר הימני ואת המשפחה של בעלי(איפה שהיו יותר מבוגרים) בחדר מצד שמאל. ככה המליץ לי הדי'גי, בגלל שההגברה בחדר השמאלי ביותר היא הכי חלשה. את החברים כדי לשים ברחבה.
טיפ שלי: לתאם איתם כמה ימים לפני את סידורי ההושבה. תסרטטי לעצמך בדיוק לפי ציור השולחנות כמה ואיפה כל אחד יישב. ותראי להם אנחנו הוספנו שולחנות מרובעים והלחפנו חלק מהעגולים. ולכן כדי לעשות את הכל כמה ימים לפני. כל דבר נוסף, אני פה.
מזל טוב


----------



## Zohar co (13/7/12)

מגניב, תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לגבי סידורי הישיבה, מוריס אמר שנשב על זה אחרי שיהיו אישורי הגעה, אני מניחה שהוא יזכיר לי שוב את עניין ההגברה
וטוב לדעת שאפשר להחליף לשולחנות המרובעים, כי העגולים קטנים יותר
ככל שאני שומעת יותר אנשים ואחרי שראיתי את המקום באור יום, ככה אני באמת חושבת שלא צריך לשדרג את העיצוב

יש עניין אחד שמציק לי- יש לנו 200 מוזמנים, ואנחנו מצפים ל-180, כלומר- אין רחבת ריקודים.
מוריס הציע לי להושיב קבוצה שיש ביניהם קשר בחוץ וממש נעים שם, אבל איך שאני לא מסתכלת על זה- זה מרגיש שאני מנדה אותם
האפשרות השניה היא להושיב את הצעירים קרוב ללהקה ואחרי המנה העיקרית להזיז את השולחנות
איך זה היה אצלכם?


----------



## goola8 (14/7/12)

תגידו, יש שם חלבי? 
או אפשרות למנות מגוונות שהן ללא בשר? (דגים כן)

ועד כמה מצומצם התפריט של ה200?

תודה מראש,
גל


----------



## FayeV (14/7/12)

לדעתי המקום כשר בשרי 
עם זאת, כן יש שם מנות לצמחונים וטבעונים, ומנות דגים.
התפריט של ה-200 לא מצומצם, לדעתי, אבל זה כבר תלוי בדעה אישית (יש שם בחירה של 4 ראשונות, 3 עיקריות ו-3 קינוחים).


----------



## goola8 (14/7/12)

תודה רבה לך  
אדבר איתם בהקדם


----------

